# Amazed, but not for the faint hearted.



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Always On's Molly puts the Kindle Fire HD through a series of torture test. Warning! Not for the faint hearted. - Gene

A Kindle bonanza!
http://cnettv.cnet.com/kindle-bonanza/9742-1_53-50132759.html


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

That was a great video!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Very entertaining and it proved that the Kindle Fire HD is very well built. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

That test just proved why I made the right decision in getting my girls the Fire versus another tablet. That sucker is built to last!


----------

